# Vita-Tech International, Inc. Donates One Ton of Vitamins



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Vita-Tech International, Inc. Donates One Ton of Vitamins To Polio Treatment Centers in Guinea, West Africa Vita-Tech International, Inc., has donated one ton of vitamins to Conakry, Guinea, West Africa, to support nutritionally disadvantaged populations in polio treatment centers throughout the country, as well as rural villages in the area surrounding Conakry. ???This donation will [...]

*Read More...*


----------

